# Crate Training



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

How old is she ? If she's still a young puppy,taking her out at 5am will definitely not cut it ! Also how small is her crate ? She should be able to stand up and lie down in it, that's it. If it's too big, she will poop on one corner and sleep in the other.

Puppies need to be taken out at least once or twice every night for a few weeks, and as many weeks as needed. I would take her out around 2 am, then again at 5am and let her sleep after that until you get up.

Also, the best when they are young is to have the crate near your bed, so when she needs to go, you will,hear her whining or fussing. When you take her out, no talking, no petting, no having fun. Just put her down, say the words you use to potty, let her do it and immediately bring her right into her crate. It has to be really boring so she doesn't want to go potty in the middle of the night just to have fun.

She should have her last meal at least 3-4 hours before going to bed. That's easily achieved. And try not to make her play just before going tombed, so she doesn't have to drink right before being crated.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I would put off trying to house train her until she is well. If you have ever had a stomach bug via virus or food poisoning, you know it would have been cruel for anyone to have denied you access to the bathroom at any time.

I see this very much the same way, and would get up twice at least during the night to take out your puppy on leash and to give her plenty of time to fully eliminate (my boy takes a pause between two sets of poos and he doesn't have a stomach bug).

If you are unable to get up as much as needed while she is ill and also while she is so young, then set up an x-pen fully lined with piddle pads and her crate in there to one side and leave the crate door open. Make sure she has plenty of constant access to water so she does not dehydrate, too.

As far as food, to keep her blood sugar stable, I would be feeding her three or four meals as evenly spaced as possible. Don't worry about housetraining until she is healthy, and also remember she does not yet have the physical ability to control her elimination. She needs a lot of flexibility from you all right now, and I'm sure you'll provide that .


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well said Streetcar, it was me that said that it was near impossible to house train a dog with Giardia, my Pia kept reinfecting herself by eating her own poop, so she had Giardia (Parasitic Diarrhea) for a long while. So take care rigging up the water in the pen, and keep everything as clean as you can. Normally a puppy is treated twice to rid them of the parasite so it might be a few weeks before you can get your little one on a schedule. 
So give puppy and yourself a mental break, oh yeah been there with the late night frustration *why can't I housebreak you...why ...why*


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone, as always your guidance is greatly appreciated for a new pup-mom and pup-daddy.

She's 3 months and I made the crate smaller a few days ago, I think it is enough but I added a picture--what do you think? Her poop was right in the middle of the crate both times (for the most part, rest was scattered).

Here is her current schedule, we flex as needed of course but set it up to get some semblance of routine for her.

4:45 am: potty 
5:45 am: potty+ filled kong
9 am - 9:30 am: potty, breakfast, play, potty again + filled kong (same one, she has a treat inside she works on getting out)
12:30 pm: potty, lunch, play, potty
4 pm: potty, play, potty
6:30 pm (just moved up): potty, dinner, play, potty
8:30 pm: potty, relax time
9:45 pm: potty, bed
12 midnight: potty
(I will add a 2:30 am potty break)

I think we were thrown off when she slept fully through the night accident free the first two nights. (she had the giardia then but we didn't know it yet because we got her last sat. and took her to vet on Mon. where she tested positive on the ELISA. Stool is solid still thankfully)

Crate is near our bed. She doesn't make noise in the middle of the night when she has to go, my husband is a super light sleeper and she's nearest to him. That would actually be easier if she made some noise to let us know. 

When she has popped her crate we take the bottom out and any items in the crate (e.g. kong, nylabone) and clean with a bleach/water mix, use enzyme spray to try to keep things clean. We also do a wash of her paws/legs in case she stepped around in it which is likely given the location of it right in the middle.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

twyla said:


> Well said Streetcar, it was me that said that it was near impossible to house train a dog with Giardia, my Pia kept reinfecting herself by eating her own poop, so she had Giardia (Parasitic Diarrhea) for a long while. So take care rigging up the water in the pen, and keep everything as clean as you can. Normally a puppy is treated twice to rid them of the parasite so it might be a few weeks before you can get your little one on a schedule.
> So give puppy and yourself a mental break, oh yeah been there with the late night frustration *why can't I housebreak you...why ...why*


Hi Twyla---can you explain more about what you mean about rigging up the water in the pen? Thanks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TexasPink said:


> She's 3 months and I made the crate smaller a few days ago, I think it is enough but I added a picture--what do you think? Her poop was right in the middle of the crate both times (for the most part, rest was scattered).


I think it's the right size. Does she have a pad to sleep on, though? I would put a pee pad over a pillow, crate pad, or even a few towels to make it soft for her.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

I did have a pad in there but she would pee on it so we took it out so as not to provide an absorbent spot for her to continue to pee on. And plus she was chewing on it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TexasPink said:


> I did have a pad in there but she would pee on it so we took it out so as not to provide an absorbent spot for her to continue to pee on. And plus she was chewing on it.


I would do towels, then--easier to wash. And I'd throw a rubber chew toy in there with her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks too big to me but it could be from the angle of the picture.

You shouldn't use bleach to clean pee, it actually makes the pee smell stronger, because of the ammonia in it. You need to use a mixture of vinegar and water, I think it's about 4:1.

If your husband is a light sleeper, he will eventually hear her before she poops. Most dogs won't just poop like that. They need to smell and turn around and do their doggy dance before going. One of you will eventually hear it. And if not, the schedule will help.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> You shouldn't use bleach to clean pee, it actually makes the pee smell stronger, because of the ammonia in it. You need to use a mixture of vinegar and water, I think it's about 4:1.


Good point, Dechi. I do 3:1 water to vinegar solution for cleaning crates and the laminate and tile floors. I only use enzymatic cleaner on carpets or rugs.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

TexasPink said:


> Hi Twyla---can you explain more about what you mean about rigging up the water in the pen? Thanks!


A temporary water source up off the floor a bottle the clips to the side of crate or pen

https://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Small-Water-Bottle-16-Ounce/dp/B001N4E7GU/ref=pd_sbs_199_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B001N4E7GU&pd_rd_r=1J8XY6W9MXRP587EGN8T&pd_rd_w=TMoWm&pd_rd_wg=hT18p&psc=1&refRID=1J8XY6W9MXRP587EGN8T

https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Stainless-Steel-Snapy-Water/dp/B0012GS73S/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1480324990&sr=1-1&keywords=crate+water+bowl+for+dogs

Mainly it's to keep the water/food off the floor and free of fecal matter so you don't accidently reinfect the pup.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Good point, Dechi. I do 3:1 water to vinegar solution for cleaning crates and the laminate and tile floors. I only use enzymatic cleaner on carpets or rugs.


Oops, thanks zooeysmom, I should have said 4:1 water to vinegar !


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

The water bowls are great, going to get one of those. 

I thought we needed to bleach anywhere she goes #2 with the Giardia. We don't have any carpet, really only hardwood floors---does that mean we shouldn't be using the Natures Miracle enzyme cleaner at all and should use the Vinegar mix instead? 

Last night was better, no potty in the crate. Halleluja! We put her pad back in and it does seem to make her more comfortable. She has a nyla bone and a kong in there too to keep her occupied if she gets bored at night. 

We'll see what tonight brings! Thanks all for the insights and support, it is truly appreciated.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TexasPink said:


> I thought we needed to bleach anywhere she goes #2 with the Giardia. We don't have any carpet, really only hardwood floors---does that mean we shouldn't be using the Natures Miracle enzyme cleaner at all and should use the Vinegar mix instead?


So glad you had a better night! You can use Nature's Miracle on wood floors--I just prefer the vinegar/water solution for all my cleaning. 

And you're right, I probably would use a bleach solution for cleaning poop with giardia. 1 quart water to 1 1/2 teaspoons of Clorox bleach is the correct ratio for that.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When you use bleach as a disinfectant the ratio is 1 part bleach to 4 parts water and you must leave the solution on the surface for 2-5 minutes to kill bacteria and viruses.....also, you must clean up any solid waste before using the bleach solution, with detergent and water.....(Bleach solution alone will not sanitize solids completely.) That is how/what I learned as a Vet Tech anyway! 

Not good for hardwood floors though! You might want to put something waterproof under the crate so your floor doesn't get ruined by the bleach or water!
I used a piece of linoleum the I got at Home Depot under my 'sick cages' for my parrots in the past.........saved my hardwood floor!


P.S. There is a Veterinary disinfectant called 'Top Performance 256' that is very good but costs a lot more than bleach ...........but 1 gallon of it make over 200 gals when diluted! comes in a lot of pleasant scents too! It is sold online


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> When you use bleach as a disinfectant the ratio is *1 part bleach to 4 parts water *and you must leave the solution on the surface for 2-5 minutes to kill bacteria and viruses.....


That is way too much bleach! The ratio I provided is correct for disinfecting a poopy surface.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Giardia & Pets | Giardia | Parasites | CDC


This is the CDC guidelines on clean up


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YUP! Ya gotta 'clean' and then 'disinfect'.....still the same protocol as in the 'old days!' hahaha!!!


----------

